# OMG OMG OMG -!!!



## ruffian (Oct 3, 2009)

My stallion Thumper - ERL Zeus Lightning Bolt - was just named AMHA's World Grand Champion Senior Stallion. OMGOMGOMG!!! He looked awesome, and John Eberth showed him to perfection. THANK YOU JOHN! Thanks also to the ladies in the background who groomed and helped make him the champion he is today.

Also thanks to the CHEERING SECTION who supported Thumper since we weren't there to cheer him on ourselves.

I still can't believe it




:BigGrin



:BigGrin


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Oct 3, 2009)

I've been waiting for your post!! LOL CONGRATULATIONS HE WAS BEAUTIFUL!!!

Time to change that signature


----------



## attwoode (Oct 3, 2009)

Congrats Dana! I was watching on web cam and saw a bunch of excited folks jumping out of the stands!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Oct 3, 2009)

Super Congratulations Dana.

I'm thinking I'm holding a few items hostage...


----------



## rockin r (Oct 3, 2009)

BIG CONGRATES!!!!!!!


----------



## yellerroseintx (Oct 3, 2009)

Congratulations!!! I watched it also.....what a beautiful horse...and what HAPPY people ....was great to watch....way to go!


----------



## mizbeth (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh YES!

Congrats to you................I know how elated you are - there is no other feeling as good as this one.

Beth


----------



## REO (Oct 4, 2009)

You know I've been cheering him on since the shows before Nationals and all through World!

I KNEW he could do it! I've been waiting all day to hear!

[SIZE=36pt]*WHOOOO HOOOO!!!!!!!!!*[/SIZE]



















































*Dana, I AM THRILLED TO DEATH FOR YOU!!!!!*


----------



## Little Hooves (Oct 4, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]I was watching, too! [/SIZE]A BIG CONGRATULATIONS! [SIZE=10pt]Way to go![/SIZE]


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Oct 4, 2009)

That is wonderful, I am so happy for you. Great job John. How thrilling that is and Super congratulations. WOW World Grand Champion!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Royal Crescent (Oct 4, 2009)

i was watching that class online but had no idea he was yours! Congratulations!



:HappyBounce





Barb


----------



## LC Farm (Oct 4, 2009)

WOW Dana great job. I knew he was going and have been waiting for you to post. CONGRADULATIONS.


----------



## Jill (Oct 4, 2009)

HUGE Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Irishroots (Oct 4, 2009)

Dana, Congratulations on a wonderful win! He is a beautiful stallion! Lesa


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Oct 4, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## ruffian (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks all!

We weren't able to be there, so his cheering section was Marianne (Mother Bucker) and Robin Eberth, Belinda Bagby, Keesha and his other groom, and a couple of other folks who were giving their all for my boy!!

I still can't believe it!! I mean "I" knew he was good, but thinking a little "barn blind" . . .



:wub


----------



## Manyspots (Oct 4, 2009)

Congratulations on a well deserved win! I watched and he is so handsome! Now will be looking for still pictures of him! Lavonne


----------



## Leeana (Oct 4, 2009)

Huge congratulations



:yeah


----------



## targetsmom (Oct 4, 2009)

Congratulations!!! How exciting!!!


----------



## wildoak (Oct 4, 2009)

Congratulations, what an awesome win! Looked like you had a great cheering section LOL, they just kept coming over the rail!





Jan


----------



## slv (Oct 4, 2009)

Congratulations on a beautiful horse and a BIG win.


----------



## shelly (Oct 4, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS on a great win!!! He is gorgeous!!



:yeah


----------



## Allure Ranch (Oct 4, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]Congratulations....[/SIZE]_


----------



## PaintNminis (Oct 4, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## Vertical Limit (Oct 4, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Donna (Oct 4, 2009)

A Huge Congratulations! He looked incredible! A Title that was well deserved!


----------



## Gini (Oct 4, 2009)

A big[SIZE=14pt] *CONGRATULATIONS* [/SIZE]on a well earned title! What a beautiful horse, and I loved seeing all those people coming over the wall!! What a night for you all.....


----------



## Dona (Oct 4, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!











A shame you couldn't be there in person.....but what a thrill it must have been to hear that!


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Oct 4, 2009)

WOW!

I am sorry you weren't there. But WOW how AWESOME!!!! Congrats enjoy it!


----------



## Magic (Oct 4, 2009)

That's wonderful, how very exciting!! Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Millstone Farm (Oct 4, 2009)

Congrats!

It takes a team to get a horse to a win like that - and how nice that you recognized that by also thanking your horse's groom!


----------



## horsehug (Oct 4, 2009)

I was also watching and agree John did such a good job with him and he is such a beautiful horse!

I am so happy for you!! )

Susan O.


----------



## Riverdance (Oct 4, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What a thrill for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just got home, left Saturday AM, so did not see the finials. I have to say, my BUTT HURTS from all the driving.


----------



## joyenes (Oct 4, 2009)

Congratulations !!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Oct 4, 2009)

Fabulous news congratulations

you must be on cloud 9, I know I would be


----------



## LaVern (Oct 4, 2009)

A Huge Congratulation. So Cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Oct 4, 2009)

I can't even begin to imagine how exciting that must be. Congratulations--he looked awesome!


----------



## Tami (Oct 4, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!!!! I doubt your feet will touch the ground for a long time. John does do a great job, he has shown several for me and I think the world of him and Melinda........


----------



## maryann (Oct 4, 2009)

I did not know the horse , owner , or Trainer , but when I first saw that horse

I fell in love with him.






I had him picked for Supreme. Congratulations

He is absolutely a dream. Maryann


----------



## Miniature217 (Oct 4, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## Connie P (Oct 4, 2009)

Huge Congratulations Dana! How super exciting! I wasn't able to watch it, but I am very happy for you!


----------



## Connie P (Oct 4, 2009)

Huge Congratulations Dana! How super exciting! I wasn't able to watch it, but I am very happy for you!


----------



## twister (Oct 4, 2009)

WOW!!!! Way to go, a big congratulations from here Dana





Yvonne


----------



## Royal Crescent (Oct 5, 2009)

Want some pictures. I know you probably don't have your World Show pictures yet but I would like to see your boy here!

Barb


----------



## Samantha S (Oct 5, 2009)

Congrats!He is amazing and he deserved the great win!


----------



## hairicane (Oct 5, 2009)

Big, big, big Congrats on that HUGE Win!! We watched it too online.


----------



## minie812 (Oct 5, 2009)

Your horse was beautiful and I was soooo tickled at watching the waterfall of people tumble over the side


----------



## SampleMM (Oct 5, 2009)

DARN! I missed this class! Congratulations. I bet you are so proud of your boy!!


----------



## MyBarakah (Oct 5, 2009)

Congrate's! I sat & watched that class. He was one of my top picks for that class.... I didn't realize he was your horse! How cool!! HE is VERY NICE!!!!!!!!!! You should be on cloud nine!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miniequine (Oct 6, 2009)

A HUGE Congrats to you and your beautiful stallion. !!!!!!!!!!!!!

The class was jamm packed with incredible horses. WOW

I bet you will be smiling for a long Long time





~Sandy


----------



## Robin (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi Dana! I just wanted to tell you one more time how awesome Thumper was to watch show.



John told us if he did good we had to jump the rail- he would not have it any other way since you weren't able to be there! I have jumped the rail before, but this time it was something special, something different. It was like this stallion had something more to prove than anyone else there. After we got Mom (Mother Bucker) over the rail- she was all worried you would be mad! She kept saying I hope Dana knows we are cheering for her-. I told the announcer what we were all doing hoping he would announce it to everyone, but he just laughed and said the owner wasn't present. Anyway- we just wanted him to get the same "Big Win" as he deserved- if I had my way I would have gotten the entire stadium in center ring- just like after the Super Bowl!

Anyway- I still don't think you know what you have yet! You have one of very few special boys. Take great pride in him and TOOT Your Horn- You and Thumper deserve it!

Congratulations. We are so excited for you and so proud of Thumper. We will add him to the list of all the World Grand Champion Sons and Grandsons that have carried on Buckeroo's name and titles! When you get his pictures, please send one to me- I will add him to the website under Buckeroo!





PS- to all of you coming to the Oktoberfest- ---maybe you can take home a World Champion like "Thumper". In case you didn't know Dana bought him as a young colt out of the Heritage Sweepstakes Sale here at LKF!!!! Better yet- maybe you should ask Dana to come pick one out for you!





Robin-LKF

www.littlekingfarm.com


----------



## madmax (Oct 11, 2009)

Congratulations! He was stunning, a 'cloud nine' moment for sure. The video feed kept freezing for me, but I am glad I got see the final frame when he won. I know you are doing the happy dance!


----------



## Tony (Oct 12, 2009)

Congratulations. He is beautiful and showed wonderfully.


----------

